# Revert back to iOS 5 from iOS6?



## Xenon_White (Aug 10, 2012)

As above, anyway to do the above?

Thanks,
Xenon


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No. Not unless you download it from online.


----------



## Bogmat (Jun 12, 2012)

ok this is an old thread but yes there is a way, depending on some conditions


----------



## ahsonali (Jul 8, 2012)

can be done!

but need to have these things first
1. blobs for ur phone of desired ios 5.xxx
2. ipsw of desired ios 5.xxx
3. redsn0w latest version

u can make a custom ipsw with these n then downgrade....!!!


----------



## Bogmat (Jun 12, 2012)

therefore you NEED to have been jailbroken on the lower firmware


----------



## ahsonali (Jul 8, 2012)

Bogmat said:


> therefore you NEED to have been jailbroken on the lower firmware


not necessarily... u can save blobs locally without jailbreaking using tiny umbrella


----------



## Bogmat (Jun 12, 2012)

You can only save SHSH blobs for firmware versions that Apple is currently signing. we are now in iOS 6.0.1, Xenon_White would like to downgrade to iOS 5.x.x therefore if Xenon has never jailbroken then there is NO way to downgrade, as i had stated before it can be done Depending on some conditions.


----------



## ahsonali (Jul 8, 2012)

Bogmat said:


> You can only save SHSH blobs for firmware versions that Apple is currently signing. we are now in iOS 6.0.1, Xenon_White would like to downgrade to iOS 5.x.x therefore if Xenon has never jailbroken then there is NO way to downgrade, as i had stated before it can be done Depending on some conditions.


well i was hoping he knew abt blobs n saved em...
waiting for response so can assist further!!!


----------

